# More Patterns



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Definitely! Never know when I'm going to need a certain pattern for a special yarn and it will be right there at my fingertips! Maybe...if I could only remember where I put that specific pattern!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Always. The next pattern is always better than the last.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

All the time!!! :lol:


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Permanently!!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Pippen said:


> All the time!!! :lol:


Me too. I'll never knit or crochet most of them but I just can't stop. The grass is always greener!


----------



## Nevadamom (Oct 28, 2013)

Everyday & a lot of them from here. I also head straight for the yarn in all the LYS or hobby stores.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

of course, I always will.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Constantly. In fact- one of the things I have to do this summer (I'm a teacher, so not a lot of free time during the school year,) is to organize and weed-out all that I do have. The question is- will that be as hard as weeding out my yarn stash?


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes I have files of patterns divided into adult woman, adult men, teens, juniors, toddlers and babies and still I download any others that I like. I do use a lot of the ones I download especially with the price of patterns getting higher and higher. Sometimes I use the whole pattern, other times I just pick ideas from them. Coffee addict, yarn addict and pattern addict. Lost cause? Tessa28


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Butterfly1943 said:


> Of course.


Ditto. Ann


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Fits me to a tee.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Tessa28 said:


> Yes I have files of patterns divided into adult woman, adult men, teens, juniors, toddlers and babies and still I download any others that I like. I do use a lot of the ones I download especially with the price of patterns getting higher and higher. Sometimes I use the whole pattern, other times I just pick ideas from them. Coffee addict, yarn addict and pattern addict. Lost cause? Tessa28


I'm with you Tessa. I am the same way.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


Never. Nope I wouldn't do that. Not on your life. OMG. I couldn't, I wouldn't I shouldn't. BUT I DO. Don't tell on me I won't tell on you. Kissy, Kissy.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes of course, but I'm worse. I have downloaded some of them TWICE!


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

Kaiess said:


> Yes of course, but I'm worse. I have downloaded some of them TWICE!


It's even worse if you've downloaded it twice and can't find either copy. It's not like I've ever done that (waiting for lightning to hit me) but I do remember finding FIVE copies of one pattern while I was looking for something else.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

And I not only have them as PDF files on my computer, but folders and folders full of printed out ones!!!!!.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes and I will continue to do it. I am a pattern addict.


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Buttons said:


> of course, I always will.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


Absolutely!!! You are not implying that this is a bad thing are you? :lol:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes. That's what I'm doing right now!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

It's never ending. I find a pattern I just know I will want as my next project, then of course nothing in my stash will work so it's off to the LYS, then I find another pattern the next day, need to go find the perfect yarn for it. And I wonder how my stash got out of control! Then I spend the evening on KP and don't get any knitting done. There must be a cure for this madness.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Kaiess said:


> Yes of course, but I'm worse. I have downloaded some of them TWICE!


Ha-ha, I have done this!


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

My name is Theresa and I am a pattern addict. I have found a support group for my addiction but it supports it instead of helping me overcome it. Thank goodness!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Absolutely not! It's just all clutter and there is no sense in me having clutter around my house or on my computer when I can easily find any pattern I might want on the computer at the time I'm ready to use it. So, no, I don't collect patterns! 

Oh, wait. You aren't counting sock patterns, are you? Oh, well, in that case. . . Um. . . Never mind. . . Sorry for the bother. . .


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Of course...because if I don't then I will want it, then I won't be able to find it again...and then I will be really ticked off! LOL


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> It's never ending. I find a pattern I just know I will want as my next project, then of course nothing in my stash will work so it's off to the LYS, then I find another pattern the next day, need to go find the perfect yarn for it. And I wonder how my stash got out of control! Then I spend the evening on KP and don't get any knitting done. There must be a cure for this madness.


I am with you on that, KP is an addiction, no knitting done tonight either, and its 10.pm in S>Africa


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I believe we are kindred spirits. More patterns, more yarn, more needles. It's a habit I can't kick.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


I add the ones I think I can do to my favourites.
Whenever I try to look for anything it takes about three minutes for them all to show.....so yes. BUT once I retire I will be able to knit more, so I am saving them for retirement.


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> I add the ones I think I can do to my favourites.
> Whenever I try to look for anything it takes about three minutes for them all to show.....so yes. BUT once I retire I will be able to knit more, so I am saving them for retirement.


That's what I thought too. Still not enough time to do all the knitting I want to do.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Every day! My guilty pleasure is taking an hour or so with KP, and then checking out Pinterest to see what interesting things my friends are doing, and I always get lost in pursuit of the "cutest pattern ever!"


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

After my husband passed and after a while when I had accepted that my life had changed, I threw myself into my charity knitting, and I thought now I don't have my ill hubby to look after, I will have tons of time to knit, then I found this wonderful site, well then my life changed again, all the friendship and PATTERNS, I spend too much time reading and not enough time knitting. I will have to live forever to knit all the patterns I have saved.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> That's what I thought too. Still not enough time to do all the knitting I want to do.


Bugger!  (same as damn)


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty much daily!


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Bugger!  (same as damn)


Believe it or not, I knew that. I even know what what a car boot is. Had a lot of customers from England when I was working.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

YES!!!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

TheresaD said:


> My name is Theresa and I am a pattern addict. I have found a support group for my addiction but it supports it instead of helping me overcome it. Thank goodness!


Silly me, I thought I was getting into a 12 step group and turns out it was a knitting group


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Starting with version 12.5...PerfectDisk by Raxco helps me to identify extraneous files so that I'm not downloading the same thing all of the time.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I do. Then I pick the one I want, and go and buy wool Heaven knows why as I have 8 large plastic boxes with woll in them, which would be just perfect if only I went through them and decided which one to use.

hahaha

Di


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

All the time,a knitter can never have enough patterns or stash. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh yeah!! :roll:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

All the time. :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Guilty, guilty, guilty!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


all the time.
Jane


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Just comes natural. A lot of really nice projects.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Yeh that's me.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

....who doesn't... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Most definitely and many of the same type like several different scarves etc. never know what a friend may like


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

can't help myself, i stash patterns like i do evrything knit or chrocht


----------



## Linda Patierno (Feb 11, 2011)

Every day!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my, yes! Every day. KP is partly to blame. I love to see the pics of the beautiful items made by KPers and, of course, there is always something I need to have the pattern for. Sigh, sigh.......


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Yup. I wouldn't be normal if I didn't, lol.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Every day. Huge stash of patterns.....but you never know when you might need one, right?


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

Ha Ha I do this all the time Anne


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

of course! i'm a patternholic!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> It's never ending. I find a pattern I just know I will want as my next project, then of course nothing in my stash will work so it's off to the LYS, then I find another pattern the next day, need to go find the perfect yarn for it. And I wonder how my stash got out of control! Then I spend the evening on KP and don't get any knitting done. There must be a cure for this madness.


You have been spying on me! But you forgot to mention finding a wonderful yarn on sale thet you need a different pattern for. Which means you find two new patterns, which means you need more yarn, which means - - -


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

The pattern stash is just as vital, and as unruly, as the yarn stash.


----------



## PaigeAM (Mar 2, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


 Oh yes! Everyday I am downloading new patterns... as I go through reams of Paper! I Am trying to convince myself, I now have a new iPad to download them to a folder on my IPad then I can take them with me anywhere! This is hard to do when I am used to printing and stuffing them in my "project bag" with that particular project. I will never stop downloading patterns! Heck most are free!!
Paige


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes! I have lots of patterns stored but yet, every time I want to knit something, I go in search of a new pattern!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am definitely a lost cause in this dept.! I can't stop! I found out reçently that i am to be a gm again, after 17 years! So you can imaging where i am always attracted to now! Have already made a lace blanket and the baby tree of life throw, two sweaters, bootees, hats...a d away i go!! Haha!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

And more yarn too.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

It's a sickness, no cure and no 12 step program. The best thing to do is keep finding and sharing more beautiful patterns. That way you will never have to suffer alone!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Of course, but I do throw them out sometimes too, in fact, sometimes I find one and can't for the life of me imagine why I ever downloaded it to begin with.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am also like Tessa and Ann, when I see another one I just download and like you have them divided into categories, my husband keeps asking will I ever knit any of them and I just answer and say might.


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

Always!!


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessa28 said:


> Yes I have files of patterns divided into adult woman, adult men, teens, juniors, toddlers and babies and still I download any others that I like. I do use a lot of the ones I download especially with the price of patterns getting higher and higher. Sometimes I use the whole pattern, other times I just pick ideas from them. Coffee addict, yarn addict and pattern addict. Lost cause? Tessa28


Tessa, you must be my twin!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


Of course, doesn't everyone? Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh yes, I have loads and loads od downloads on my computer, I can't resist patterns for toys I love knitting them, I don't print them any more until I actually want to knit, I find it much quicker to search through my downloads than flicking through my folders of printed one's.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

As I tripped over a basket handle this morning I said allowed " I must pick those patterns up and sort them with all the others I haven't sorted!" So that is my job for today---after my card club and after I water my plug plants and-------I envy all organised folk.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

That's me.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


daily


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


I often collect patterns just to admire when I'm not going to do the project at all. 
I like the colour, the stitch, or just the picture.
We are knitters with a computer at our disposal. This is what we do. There's nothing wrong with it. 
Next question, please......


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, from time-to-time, I go through the patterns and get rid of the ones I know I won't have time for. In the meantime, it's fun!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Guilty!!! And I will continue, just can't control myself. Hey, at least we're not collecting cats.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

yes, and I also keep saying I have to take the time and weed out the ones I won't do, but I know how time consuming that's going to be.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

On a daily basis.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


You betcha!! Every day :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course. I also will never live long enough to use all the yarn in my stash. Isn't this part of the Knitter's Code?



TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

My Grand daughter came to put something right on my computer and was amazed at the amount of patterns I had accumulated.We all know about Retail Therapy well this is Pattern Therapy


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh my yes! I look at them as part of my extended stash. I like choices.


----------



## PaigeAM (Mar 2, 2011)

what is your favorite site to download FREE patterns from??

Paige


----------



## BJ865 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a 3-ring notebook over flowing with patterns and a LOT bookmarked on my computer. With forums like this one it is easy to find a link to more great patterns to save ; ) for future projects.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh Yes!
And, I do the same with recipes. At least I've put the brakes on collecting fabrics and sewing patterns..


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Patterns are dreams. Goals are dreams you intend to make come true. Keep downloading the dammed things, dreaming is vital on bad weather and bad hair days.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Join the club.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Of course. I also finally realized I was a collector of cross stitch patterns rather than a stitcher of cross stitch. Now have moved on to knitting patterns!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Guilty


----------



## Jackie Woosley (Nov 30, 2013)

Big ring binder full of them. You just never know when you might need it.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

For years I did not want a computer----then I discovered both patterns and recipes!!! I am now addicted, keep them all neat in labeled notebooks. I am nearly 75 and will never live to use all of them, but they keep me happy and my mind busy!!!! I could be doing worse things.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

I LOVE collecting patterns. If a non-kper saw me reading patterns they would think I was a spy decoding a message. I did collect recipes, but dropped that. Food pictures aren't as enticing as pattern pictures.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I sure do this. I think it's a disease... :?: :?: :?:


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

OMG....this is so me...why do we do it??


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

yes,yes,and yes again....the more the better


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Sure I do! Doesn't everyone.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


Every. single. day.
:thumbup:


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

daily!!!


----------



## Namaste Nan (Oct 30, 2013)

I just weeded through all of my printed off patterns and made a big binder-full and gave them to my hairdresser and nail tech to share. The nail tech does knit already and the hairstylist is a beginner. They were so,happy. Nan


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Every day just about!


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Even worse, just went through it and only tossed about six of hundreds. Only found a few duplicates. I'll never live long enough to knit or crochet these or use my stash. I guess it's a challenge to live as long as I can.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Tessa28 said:


> Yes I have files of patterns divided into adult woman, adult men, teens, juniors, toddlers and babies and still I download any others that I like. I do use a lot of the ones I download especially with the price of patterns getting higher and higher. Sometimes I use the whole pattern, other times I just pick ideas from them. Coffee addict, yarn addict and pattern addict. Lost cause? Tessa28


i feel your pain..i have exactly the same problems,, i have many notebooks filled with patterns...when i get the time (if ever) i will sit down and pull the patterns that i may do sometime! (wishful thinking!)
Blessings


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

sure do!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh good lord yes!!!! I have a habit of printing them then stashing them in my cubbie on my desk... I pulled out the stack yesterday looking for my conversion chart I printed and was shocked to see how many I have printed in the last week... guess what??? I was printing as I was searching ...LOL so I added even more to that stack... I really need to get my patterns out where I can grab them when I want to start a new pattern 



Its funny because I joined KP and learned to Knit... now KP is hindering my knitting because I have become obsessed with patterns and yarn too..  so I spend too much time with those and not enough time actually knitting... I might have to cut this down to once a week.. I bet I would get a lot more done


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

i need to stop looking at the Pictures topic. I keep seeing some lovely work and patterns that I really want to try for myself, but I only have so many years left!! (Grins!)


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

All the patterns I download on my computer go immediately on to a flash drive which is full of folders. It is pretty organized and I can find anything I want quickly. It is quick and easy to keep organized. I would not even attempt to count the number of patterns on it. I do have to wade through quite a few if I can't remember the name of the pattern, but that is part of the fun, I often see patterns I forgot I had. I guess we all do that though. This is all ok and part of our knitting addiction Just as KP is. Here we are all reading these posts and making comments instead of knitting. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes.....again and again and again.....


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

It is all a part of our addiction. Face it we could do things that are a lot worse.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's okay..you are "normal" because I do it and I am sure lots of others here do too!!!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, but I finally stopped downloading pretty knitting ones in the hopes of getting better at knitting. Takes me forever to knit one row and I only know the basic knit and purl. But when it comes to crocheting-----I have zillions of patterns----and still save more.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh yes, and Cross Stitch ones and Quilt ones and ........


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

That is the story of my life!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

All the time.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I have enough patterns! Ohhhh patterns......


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

I think we are all in the same position!!! Love to add to my stash and library of patterns!! Very addicting!!


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

All the time.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

yes I do! lol


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

YEP! In fact I was doing that yesterday. I just don't have enough patterns! LOL


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

My hubby says I'm a print alcoholic. I'm new to knitting so I print patterns for SOME day when I get better at it. Plus all the crochet patterns that I just have to have. Besides WE need patterns to go with our stashes.


----------



## Grammahd (Feb 18, 2014)

Same with recipes.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

You bet. I sure have and yet I'm happily downloading more and more ... and more ;-).


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

no reason not to...............


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Of course! At least in the digital format they don't take up much space so it does not matter how many you have.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Yes. I agree, I will not live long enough to make all of them.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

of course! I keep telling myself that I am only going to download a pattern if I plan to make it this year. HA!!and my desk holds the patterns that I am definitely going to make soon. But you see, I make large items, sweaters, shawls, etc. and right now I have a sweater on number 6 needles that will take me forever.
So why do we do it. Because we HAVE TO; that is why.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

All the time!!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I join the crowd that just has to have only one more Pattern. This will be the last I copy today. Then one comes up that you just have to add to the others. Never stops, but what fun we have looking at them, and dreaming about the one we will knit next.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay, guilty of too much stash and guilty of too many patterns. My sons will be cursing my memory when I'm knitting in the clouds.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes of course


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Beautiful patterns are a delight to look at and read, just like recipes. Great reading material. And occasionally, great knitting, but always very inspiring. So I need to keep collecting!!LOL.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Absolutely.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh yes, I must have at least a 1,000 and keep finding more. Just weeded out and only got rid of about 20.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

PaigeAM said:


> what is your favorite site to download FREE patterns from??
> 
> Paige


Ravelry. I have over 300 patterns in my Favorites. They are tagged to help me find them: knit, crochet, scarf etc.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Brabant said:


> Patterns are dreams. Goals are dreams you intend to make come true. Keep downloading the dammed things, dreaming is vital on bad weather and bad hair days.


Words to live by.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Dsynr said:


> I often collect patterns just to admire when I'm not going to do the project at all.
> I like the colour, the stitch, or just the picture.
> We are knitters with a computer at our disposal. This is what we do. There's nothing wrong with it.
> Next question, please......


I think we look at patterns the way an artist looks at paintings, admire the composition as a whole, then the details, colors, textures, etc. Not a bad way to spend (some of) your time.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh yes. I think mood, weather, project you've just finished, yarn you just saw, the sweater you saw in the store - well absolutely everything influences what patterns we like.  So what catches our eye today might not have appealed to us last week. Patterns, like fabric, yarn and beads should be stored in abundance to satisfy our current mood. Having said that, seems I never have the right thing in my stashes and have to shop to fill in the blanks. Hard thing to do but I manage.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a theory... don't think you can die until you make them all.. so I plan to live forever... lol


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

yes, I do. I'm always saying this is the last one, ha, ha.


----------



## bcdado (May 27, 2013)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


Every day!


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't understand why this would even be a question...doesn't everybody do this?


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

All the time. I would have to live to be 500 years old.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

I've saved hundreds of sweater patterns on my computer. When I was looking through all of them to find my next sweater to knit, I didn't like any of them and went back to searching online for one that I liked. It's a sickness!


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

Boy do I, My son is always asking why I am printing more.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Patterns are "invisible" no one can see your stash so save away--just don't ask me to find a specific pattern any time soon. I now have three hard drives with patterns. One I am concerned about, my first computer. I haven't found anyone yet who can get the info off the hard drive onto a new external hard drive--there is a place on the University campus that may be the place to go.......I got a new "free" patterns this week end from someone who provided a coupon key here on KP....I understand she does this on occasion.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Everyday.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Every day


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

AudreyD said:


> I've saved hundreds ......back to searching online for one that I liked. It's a sickness!


No, it's called availability. We have a convenience that is way beyond anything imaginable. In a past life, mine, we shared patterns from news articles, magazines or knitting books or some of us bullied others to share patterns. Many times hand written before copiers.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I feel in control of my addiction if I only print, bookmark or "my page" one pattern per day! Yesterday, was a 3 pattern day.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Brabant said:


> Patterns are dreams. Goals are dreams you intend to make come true. Keep downloading the dammed things, dreaming is vital on bad weather and bad hair days.


 :thumbup:


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

All the time.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh,my gosh! You all make my day. I have done all the things you have posted and felt like a hoarder. Now I feel so normal and happy I have comrades. Thanks everyone.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Hoarders that's it its not a bad thing is it, but one things for sure, the very next cute little picture that goes up on KP someone out there in our happy little world will ask, can I have your pattern or can you tell us how we can get it haha


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Almost every day!


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

Brabant said:


> Patterns are dreams. Goals are dreams you intend to make come true. Keep downloading the dammed things, dreaming is vital on bad weather and bad hair days.


Loved this. Thank you. I am going to keep dreaming.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Sure, but don't people who like to cook do the same thing with recipes? Don't they read through cookbooks to get ideas to cut and paste into their own recipes? 

BUT--This proliferation of knitting patterns is as new as the internet. I used to scrounge through the magazines at the library and carry one after another to the photocopier. (Remember Reader's Guide to Periodical Literature?) I mostly like to make winter accessories and Christmas stockings. So I would look for magazines at that time of the year. Oh, and occasionally a pattern in the Sunday newspaper, to send away for, paying only $2.00.

I think the internet has enabled knitters in a huge way.

Carol K in OH


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

every day . . .


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh dear yes i have done exactly that i am glad its not just me. I also see craft books and buy them as well!!!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep! I have folders of patterns all categorized on my computer 
I know I'll never complete. But yet, I can't help gathering more whenever I come across them.
Obsessed or what! :lol:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Me, too. Same way. Must organize.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Gwalkstan said:


> Yes! I have lots of patterns stored but yet, every time I want to knit something, I go in search of a new pattern!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Gwalkstan said:


> Yes! I have lots of patterns stored but yet, every time I want to knit something, I go in search of a new pattern!


I think I have a twin or two out there. But, in defense of my hoarding, a knitter/crocheter needs a choice, right? I can't help it that I have probably downloaded about 1,000 pullover sweaters of exactly the same style.
I think it's the thrill of the hunt. Or maybe I'm just procrastinating. I spend more time finding a great pattern than I do actually knitting one up, even though I already have one that will do saved.

Love, love, love to look at the KP pictures! And then I discovered "Resources" and get pattern sites. (I hoard them in my bookmarks).


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

Oh patterns yay, here there everywhere hehe


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Yes!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


Have you ever walked through a field of wildflowers? And can't stop picking them even when your hands are getting full?


----------



## Bernice (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh yes Theresa D, I have the same problem,
anytime I get a free pattern, I have to either print it
and or file it for another time. I join every on line KAL
Knitting along with others, dish cloths and baby stuff,
some of them just lay in a file. Other patterns just
get put in a drawer for another time. You are not
alone, knitters just do crazy things
Bernice


----------



## Bernice (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh yes Theresa D, I have the same problem,
anytime I get a free pattern, I have to either print it
and or file it for another time. I join every on line KAL
Knitting along with others, dish cloths and baby stuff,
some of them just lay in a file. Other patterns just
get put in a drawer for another time. You are not
alone, knitters just do crazy things
Bernice


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, at least now I can say "but honey, all my friends do it".


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh yes!!! Now I'm a pattern addict!!!


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

What's wrong with that??


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

You mean not everyone does that? I have a pattern stash like some people have a yarn stash.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes, it is an addiction!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Pippen said:


> All the time!!! :lol:


Me too - I just thought EVERYONE did this.


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Me too - I just thought EVERYONE did this.


Well obviously, EVERYONE does! Yay us!


----------



## nanee (Aug 31, 2011)

i am of the firm belief that with children (grown)/grandchildren you never know what these kids will want next so that being said ...patterns..oh never have enough and sometimes they help by saying mom look at this i would sure like it..someday ha ha they know me!!!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I put them on a flash drive and plan on taking them to heaven with me lol


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

me too and three plus i do the same with recipees


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


I am guilty as charged.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Guilty!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

That is just tooo toooo funny! I'm in a 12 step group and they used to call me Madame LaFarge, since I'd sit there and knit. Fortunately for me, there's no 12 step program for pattern collecting. I just took a quick look and I have 4 8 GB USB sticks full of patterns. I suppose I have duplicates, I really have to get more organized. 


Clancy P said:


> Silly me, I thought I was getting into a 12 step group and turns out it was a knitting group


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

All the time.


----------



## annie 69 (Mar 27, 2011)

Me too. Then I wonder why I'm not crocheting instead of sitting at the computer.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you, I don't feel as guilty anymore.

My biggest problem is getting the holes punched.

I have lots of notebooks, and I sometimes try to organize.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

janielha said:


> Definitely! Never know when I'm going to need a certain pattern for a special yarn and it will be right there at my fingertips! Maybe...if I could only remember where I put that specific pattern!


Ditto!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Uhm, you know I live to do this.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


ALWAYS   :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

janielha said:


> Definitely! Never know when I'm going to need a certain pattern for a special yarn and it will be right there at my fingertips! Maybe...if I could only remember where I put that specific pattern!


Sounds like common sense to me :roll:


----------



## suzfisc (Jan 7, 2014)

that is me too


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

I not only have a problem with patterns i collect recipes from magazines and i cant resist recipe books. Oh and i almost forgot i have a collection of fabrics which are waiting to be used to make something.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Was giggling to myself at all the foolish knitters there are out there in the world. Pages and pages of them. Wait! Oops! I seem to be one of them.....Patters here, patterns there, patterns, patterns everywhere.


----------



## V.Carol (Dec 2, 2013)

All the time!!!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely!!

Karen


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


All the time !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes...lol. It's gotten to the point where there isn't a room that doesn't have patterns in a drawer or on an table or counter top somewhere....



TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

I do this all the time. I have so many folders of patterns I would have to live another 100 years to do all I want to do.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Tessa, I do the same. I put them in plastic sheets and file them in binders according to theme. I love looking through them. It is like visiting with a good friend.
At my age I am cleaning out several areas of my house. I have made a huge dent. But my yarn, books, and patterns will stay here as long as I live....and I will keep down loading.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Tessa, I do the same. I put them in plastic sheets and file them in binders according to theme. I love looking through them. It is like visiting with a good friend.
At my age I am cleaning out several areas of my house. I have made a huge dent. But my yarn, books, and patterns will stay here as long as I live....and I will keep down loading.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

janielha said:


> Definitely! Never know when I'm going to need a certain pattern for a special yarn and it will be right there at my fingertips! Maybe...if I could only remember where I put that specific pattern!


That is so funny!!! I do that very same thing!!!!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Judy in oz said:


> Tessa, I do the same. I put them in plastic sheets and file them in binders according to theme. I love looking through them. It is like visiting with a good friend.
> At my age I am cleaning out several areas of my house. I have made a huge dent. But my yarn, books, and patterns will stay here as long as I live....and I will keep down loading.


That sounds like me!!! I have sheet protectors, file them in binders, etc. and love looking through them!! I will keep mine as well!!!


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

All the time! I am putting them in notebooks in sections. I am also taking any advice that I think I can use in the future and also making my own reference books on knitting and crocheting.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

All day, every day!!!!


----------



## bcdado (May 27, 2013)

I have a pattern stash AND a yarn stash! Uh-oh, I think I need help!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

All the time! I just figure I need to life to about 200 or so to use half of them!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Not just patterns, but recipes, real books, ebooks, DVDs, CDs... There's just no hope!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Guilty as charged!


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

Daily! :mrgreen:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

It's a harmless diversion.....just saying.


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

bcdado said:


> I have a pattern stash AND a yarn stash! Uh-oh, I think I need help!


Sounds to me like you're doing just fine.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

All the time'!!


----------



## Sneak mom (Dec 5, 2013)

It goes along with more yarn, needles, and hooks than anyone can use in a lifetime!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

DarleneD said:


> I do this all the time. I have so many folders of patterns I would have to live another 100 years to do all I want to do.


BUT!!! You will have collected at least another 200 years worth by then and so on and on and on. It seems we need to live forever. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

carolyn tolo said:


> Thank you, I don't feel as guilty anymore.
> 
> My biggest problem is getting the holes punched.
> 
> I have lots of notebooks, and I sometimes try to organize.


That is too funny!! :lol:


----------



## lsavitz (Jun 13, 2013)

Constantly! Am I obsessed?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

yes...i mean, we're alive aren't we.....i long ago gave up the notion of actually knitting every one of them....i once found a huge ziplock bag of patterns at goodwill....made my day.....
julie


----------



## RiverSong (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, I have the same problem with yarn & needles


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

Aren't we supposed to??? haha


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Yikes! I'm glad to know I'm not the only pattern junkie here.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I, too, am a member of this elite collectors club!


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


Story of my life ,,, has my hubby would say lol lol lollol


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Yuppers! Crochet, beads, painting, cross-stitch, sewing (patterns & fabric...could have rivaled Cloth World) ...it is an illness, and I don't want a cure!
I am still overrun with painting patterns, magazines, 'booklets" stc. And no, I will not divulge the # of paint brushes or bottles of paint I have, either! 

I am now just as bad with the yarn & crochet patterns. It is also an addiction....

Ever hear of the old saying, "She who dies with the most ______wins!" ??? (choose your craft of choice, or say "stuff", if you are addicted to more than one! LOL


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

Here i am before 8 in the morning and i am doing it again, have you all tried All Free Knitting i have just added to my stash from there.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I am almost there....


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Yes, And I am the same with the Machine Embroidery designs, not only do I buy them, I digitize them.....


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

This is so true but I do the same thing with recipes and cookbooks as I do with yarn and patterns. It is just so awesome to have all available.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


 Everyday!


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

Annette Hilliard said:


> This is so true but I do the same thing with recipes and cookbooks as I do with yarn and patterns. It is just so awesome to have all available.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Certainly. Welcome to club.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Annette Hilliard said:


> This is so true but I do the same thing with recipes and cookbooks as I do with yarn and patterns. It is just so awesome to have all available.


oops...forgot about those (except the cookbooks are gone gave them avway as I cook very little these days.)


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Just spent the last 2 days or so going through all the paper ones, getting rid of the double/triple/quad ones, and reorganizing them. Only kept the ones I "might" make in the future and trying hard not to print out anymore. My pile of recycled ones was at least 10" high.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> Have you ever said you have more patterns printed or on your computer or on your shelf than you could ever possibly use in your lifetime, and then find yourself downloading more patterns?


Yes of course. I don't know why I do it but I can't pass up a pattern that I think I could make, (one of these days). 
I would have to live to be 300 yrs. old to maybe use the ones I have. I know that's not possible but I keep on saving them.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I am a very organized type of person and when I found that I had too many patterns bookmarked on my computer, I spent one entire day printing out the patterns I thought I would eventually use. Then, I put each pattern in a separate space marked "For Me", "Baby", "Toddler", etc.

This eliminated over-loading my computer with patterns that were constantly getting bigger and bigger! Now, all I have to do is pick up the very heavy "Pattern Book" and all the patterns I can possibly want to knit during my remaining years are at my fingertips.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Joan Thelma said:


> I am a very organized type of person and when I found that I had too many patterns bookmarked on my computer, I spent one entire day printing out the patterns I thought I would eventually use. Then, I put each pattern in a separate space marked "For Me", "Baby", "Toddler", etc.
> 
> This eliminated over-loading my computer with patterns that were constantly getting bigger and bigger! Now, all I have to do is pick up the very heavy "Pattern Book" and all the patterns I can possibly want to knit during my remaining years are at my fingertips.


After reading this thread I decided to sort my patterns out this afternoon. It took me about 4 hours as I ha to trim all the patterns so they would fit the folders which are like briefcases. I now have 2 folders for knitting, 2 for card making and the biggest one for all my quilling patterns.


----------



## mainelynn (Mar 30, 2011)

never can have too many, I am downloading on computer, disks, anything I can get patterns on and am even buying more.... holy smokes.... I don't even know what I have went looking for a particular pattern and found out I had bought two of them, done that a time or two... LOL... oh well... like I said can't have too many... ROFL


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

What happens for me is that I save all the things I want to get to and then then trend totally changes and I go on to new things and collecting. I have collected patterns and kits for hats, jewelry, cowls, shawls, animals, cloths etc. and now I want to explore crocheting so another whole new subject. So many new and interesting ideas pop up and that is what keeps my attention although I am not creative myself I love others ideas. Thanks to you all.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I am not artistic, but I do enjoy copying the ideas that gifted people share on KP


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

As I print out patterns, I put them in the clear sheets.
Today I went to file some in the binders, and one was to fat!!!!....so I had to look through to take some out, and put the new ones in. I promised myself I would not make new binders per subject. It was so hard to decide what to take out. Took me a few hours. Staying organized is so time consuming, but worth it.
Now I will donate the others to the library knitting group.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

dotb in mo said:


> Yuppers! Crochet, beads, painting, cross-stitch, sewing (patterns & fabric...could have rivaled Cloth World) ...it is an illness, and I don't want a cure!
> I am still overrun with painting patterns, magazines, 'booklets" stc. And no, I will not divulge the # of paint brushes or bottles of paint I have, either!
> 
> I am now just as bad with the yarn & crochet patterns. It is also an addiction....
> ...


O dear yes, my spare room.... filled with patterns, wool, tin of buttons, material from the market, ribbons, embroidery skeins, bags of stuffing, box's of 'crafty things!', beads, my painting things, brushes, pencils, art canvas, etc, etc!!!
And you should see my gardening shed !!! I have notebooks where I write down 'how to make...' and patterns. 
:lol:


----------



## grocerlady (Jan 20, 2012)

Just like the recipes I used to cut out that I probably wouldn't make or couldn't find if I did want to make them. Had hundreds. lol


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

That is a given. Of course, too many patterns to go with the too much yarn and more on the way.


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Do it all the time and my friends share their stash.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Most definitely


----------



## Kacee (Aug 18, 2013)

I do this all the time Just do not have a enought time to do them all


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

And who will be the winner?


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

I download when something strikes my fancy(too often). I also favorite patterns on my Ravelry page. Just love to see new ideas.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, after reading this thread, I decided that I have enough patterns cut from magazines, handouts from various yarn stores on my Yarn Crawls, downloads and favorites on Ravelry. Now I just need to knit and crochet without pause for the next several years... So why did I go to the new LYS and bit some yarn on sale, then spend over 2 hours pinning new patterns on Pinterest. I'm hopeless...


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

nwjasu said:


> And who will be the winner?


We all will be winners!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I feel, that if I have at least a ton of patterns, I can enjoy visiting them whenever I want. It is like having a visit with a good friend.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I thought that's what you are supposed to do.! I have lost count of the pattern I have, but always looking for more.


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh thank God Im not the only one! lol Had to laugh at some these responses because I do the same things! At least I know now that Im not the only one thats crazy about my crafts!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

sblp said:


> OMG....this is so me...why do we do it??


 'Cause it's fun, that's why! :lol:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Judy in oz said:


> I feel, that if I have at least a ton of patterns, I can enjoy visiting them whenever I want. It is like having a visit with a good friend.


 Exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

You're kidding, right?


----------



## PaigeAM (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes! I have way too many patterns! I will never be able to knit them all, however I have a nice little folder to choose from. I have them sorted between scarfs, hats , sweaters ect.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh yeah. More patterns than I will ever knit, more books than I will ever read. Too much is never enough!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I am so relieved that I am not the only one with patterns, recipes, etc.
My husband thinks that I have a serious disorder.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, I have about 4GB worth of patterns electronically, and then over 100 or so magazines, then several large file boxes full of patterns. I also recently found two boxes of my mom's patterns, many of them vintage and I can't wait to get to those! I'm definitely among the pattern, yarn, coffee, etc... addicts.


----------

